# cut a nail too short~bleeding Help?



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

I clipped one of Meeka's nails too short, what do I do now?
It's not bleeding heavily, but enough to make me worry
thanks


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

At home you can apply flour or simple pressure.

Styptic powder or a styptic pencil, from a drug or pet store, would also work.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you natalie, i put a bandage on it last evening just after it happened, and she left it on all night, but this morning she took it off and after a short visit out to the "potty", it was bleeding slightly again. I'll try flour as I have some time before work. I just don't want to leave her alone till I think it's going to not bleed!


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Alum... it works wonders.


----------



## GPDK9 (Oct 26, 2008)

I usually just grab the toe and press my finger over the tip of the nail and hold it there until the bleeding stops. Sometimes putting a dab of vaseline on there will also stop it.
I also have some styptic powder here, which I keep for emergencies. It doesn't work too well on major injuries, but takes care of those little things.

Why, I remember once about a doberman who got this little cut on her front elbow. She bled a little at first, then seemed okay after I doctored her up.
I went to feed her that afternoon, and omg she was bleeding from an artery. I held onto her leg with one hand and called the vet with the other and rushed her in. I drove with one hand, and the other hand held the pressure on her leg. We were both pretty bloody by the time we got to the vet's office.
Ya gotta be careful about those things.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

There is something in tea that also helps clot blood. Wet a tea bag and wrap it around the toenail and apply pressure.

Works well with kids also. The tea bag absorbs any blood and the kids don't see it and freak out at the site of blood.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I keep some ground up steptic pencil handy...
just in case.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all for your help, right now she seems to be content in laying on the chair (which is not usually allowed) with the foot bandaged. I'm a hairdresser, and although dogs are not allowed in salons, my salon owner is a dog person, and since I have only three people to work on (economy sucks) I think I'll take her with me. We'll keep an eye out for an inpector and I can escort Meeka out the back door if the inspector comes in the front door LOL


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Super glue works like a charm. They use it in emergency rooms (especially pediatric emergency rooms) in lieu of sutures for lacerations. I don't even bother with powders for quicked toenails. A bit of super glue and it's done.


----------

